# Bad Facebook Page!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You have to checkout this jerks Facebook page. Whoever this person is has a huge issue with Pit Bull type dogs.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.453015358067075.92112.453015228067088&type=3#!/pages/Inside-the-Dark-Dark-Sick-Minds-of-Pit-Bull-and-Other-Dangerous-Dog-Owners/453015228067088


----------



## Wallies_momma (Oct 30, 2012)

I really wouldn't worry about this guys page and its 31 likes, when in contrast pro pit bull pages have up to 9,000 likes. The person who made this page is obviously a dumb ass and unfortantly it's their type that will never listen to reason.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow!! There is no option to post or report either. What a nut job!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't clicked the link yet... I'm not sure if I want to even see any of this jerks blabbering lies. But how the hell do u keep finding these pages Doug? Lol

On a side note.... oppose this jerk and come follow our working dog page! True to the Task, Dogs Who Resemble Their Past! Www.facebook.com/trueworkingdogs


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why they stealing all your pictures Doug? that's just wrong.

hahaha I like to see what they say so I can have the counter to their craziness. Not that many likes but still people are crazy! I dislike the people who give them fuel to their fire. Like THIS freaking IDIOT!!!! seriously.. Owners are the dogs worse enemy sometimes...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> Why they stealing all your pictures Doug? that's just wrong.
> 
> hahaha I like to see what they say so I can have the counter to their craziness. Not that many likes but still people are crazy! I dislike the people who give them fuel to their fire. Like THIS freaking IDIOT!!!! seriously.. Owners are the dogs worse enemy sometimes...
> 
> How my Pitbull Died - YouTube


I feel like I lost brain cells listening to him lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Elvisfink said:


> You have to checkout this jerks Facebook page. Whoever this person is has a huge issue with Pit Bull type dogs.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...nd-Other-Dangerous-Dog-Owners/453015228067088


I just opened it and have seen 2 pictures that I believe belong to you Shared from FotoFink.com.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow what an idiot. I went over and gave them a verbal bashing . It's funny how they put up a pic of a Chi talking crap about "pits" roflmao if you can't tell the difference between a Chi and any sort of bulldog breed you've got freaking issues :rofl:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol I sent a message. He's posting them all up. Ill probably get banned but oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Wow what an idiot. I went over and gave them a verbal bashing . It's funny how they put up a pic of a Chi talking crap about "pits" roflmao if you can't tell the difference between a Chi and any sort of bulldog breed you've got freaking issues :rofl:


I saw that pic! I was like WTF?! Lol. Dudes whack and the worst part is that since we've been talkin bout him he's doubled his amount of likes...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hahahahahah some idiot just told me I need to go back to high school cause he doesn't believe that pit bulls are working as police dogs, service and therapy dogs, and search and rescue dogs. :rofl: someone needs to educate themself.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I got lost in all that  and just had to :flush: .. 

What a complete ignorant-fk!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Hahahahahah some idiot just told me I need to go back to high school cause he doesn't believe that pit bulls are working as police dogs, service and therapy dogs, and search and rescue dogs. :rofl: someone needs to educate themself.


That is funny. All u gotta do is google search pit bull service dog. Or send him to Patch of Pits Therapy dogs. Lol if D had his service dog paper work, u could send him that lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol no shit. He was like oh there was no pit bull search and rescue dogs at 9/11 do they don't exsist. Lol one of D's sisters is a search and rescue dog now. :rofl:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh gosh. What is up with people taking your photos of Earl?!!? What an idiot.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Wow!! There is no option to post or report either. What a nut job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure how to do it from a phone but from a computer at the top where it says like and there is another button that says message, there is a drop down arrow. Click on that and go down to report. Everyone REPORT the page


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> I'm not sure how to do it from a phone but from a computer at the top where it says like and there is another button that says message, there is a drop down arrow. Click on that and go down to report. Everyone REPORT the page


Yeah, I couldn't find the report button on my phone. Ill have to wait till I get home and then do it. Stupid jerk.


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

hey! ur earl is on there! under "fighting trim"


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bad Facebook Page*

I was on that idiots page for a while last night and put some replies of my own up. I guess he didn't like them because now I can't get back into it. LOL. I didn't cuss or anything. I just spoke my mind in a kind of "you are a piece of s*** way. I just think that people like him are the reason we are all having to fight so hard to save the breed and it bites. Ignorance truly is bliss in his case. :hammer:

P.S. Earl is on there and I did comment on that as well.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I think the page got taken down as I can't see it anymore on either of my profiles and only reported on one of them.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yay! it must have! cuz the link at the beginning of this thread doesnt work any more!  :cheers: ya'll!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Doug you and dogs are just to damn popular for your own good I tell you what. I think people make pages just so they can bitch about your gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

All I got was rant, rant, rant....blah, blah, blah... from that page. Folks like that just ain't worth my time or energy.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

works for me, only 68 likes so its not THAT bad in a day lol

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Insi...-Dangerous-Dog-Owners/453015228067088?fref=ts

What pisses me off is lumping in well conditioned dogs and calling them fighters. So stupid and ignorant.
What makes me EVEN MORE MAD are the supposed to be pit bull "advocates" saying they want the person who runs this page to die or be stabbed or something. Really people? how is violence gonna help anything but prove some owners ARE crazy.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ames said:


> works for me, only 68 likes so its not THAT bad in a day lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Insi...-Dangerous-Dog-Owners/453015228067088?fref=ts
> 
> ...


i love it when people start getting psychotic. its ignited in people about these dogs, especially when dealing with fighting. " i would throw that guy in a pit with a lion" blah blah. little do they know theyre crossing boundaries the dog fighters dont. at least dogs are matched same species/weight.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bad Facebook page*

I went on there again just to see if it was still there and it is. However, now he has removed all of the comments that he doesn't agree to and has at least two pics of Earl up there now. He is some piece of work alright.

I also wanted to relay that there is a "I hate Pitbulls" <<< that's what it's called, site on the net. I forgot to get the addy for it, but it's really easy to find. This other guy is another real winner with the same bull**** views just slamming the breed. I think he's worse than the first guy, but you be the judge. I will try to post the addy sometime this weekend.

Hope everyone here has a really good day. Smile, It makes people wonder what you've been up to. up: up: up:


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Bad facebook page*

I actually found two.

http//www.neoseeker.com/forums/18/11711989-hate-pitbulls-especially-hate-idiots-that-love

and

http//www.democraticunderground.com/discuss/duboarf.php?az=view_all&address=104x3795180

The people that run these sites are really anti pitbull. Check them both out and see what you think. :cop:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

How to report a group on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/help/266814220000812

I, personally, don't click on any of those hate sites. If they get traffic (even opposing traffic) it validates them. If no one gives them fodder, there is no 'debate'
Moron 1 Posts- I hate Pit bulls
gets Moron2 and Moron 3 to post- I agree
Thread over, yawn.
26 likes

opposed to
Moron 1 posts I hate Pit Bulls
Moron 2- me too
Pit Bull people- No, you are wrong, yada, yada, yada (they then share with other pit bull people, who also post
Moron 1, 2 and 3 now have someone to argue with

Lot's of site traffic, shit gets bumped in news feeds
76 likes now.

Doug should report them for Copyright infringement.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Can't be reported when the pics are shared from his page. Cannily report of they stole them and giving credit isn't stealing according to Facebook.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Can't be reported when the pics are shared from his page. Cannily report of they stole them and giving credit isn't stealing according to Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


thats why i said report them for slander. calling someone a dog fighter is like callin someone a sex offender (falsely)....


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

none of the links work for me..? they just go regular facebook stuff... are they gone now?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

HappyPuppy said:


> none of the links work for me..? they just go regular facebook stuff... are they gone now?


I'm pretty sure I got blocked. Because they don't work for me either. Did you comment on anything?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah im either blocked or its gone. but i cant tell


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

It has to be gone! I never commented and it was there last night but today it just goes to the facebook homepage....it must have gotten removed!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's gone. I tried to go on with my super secret profile and its not there . Yea I'm seriously all about reporting that shit! That accusations of dog fighting is serious shit and not only can it cause problems for Doug but Lisa as well since he was bred by her. People already get the wrong idea about working kennels. Sue em for slander


----------

